# Acer Aspire flickering screen/battery...



## katled (Mar 19, 2013)

First of all, I'm a dummy when it comes to computers. I get the basics...like, how to push the power button, but that's it. So please handle me with kid gloves. :smile:

So, my computer has been flickering -- when it's plugged in it randomly flickers as if it is not plugged in. Earlier tonight it wouldn't restart though, even when it was plugged in, which is a first. It didn't even recognize that it was plugged in. 

After my mini panic attack (20 minutes), I removed the battery, pushed the power button for 90 seconds, and then rebooted and it came back to life. Is it safe to assume that it's a battery issue? Or is it something else? 

Thank you in advance for any advice, explanations or solutions.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello katled, :welcome: to TSF!

Depending on the make and model, and age, of your laptop, you need to check your screen resolution, and see if the refresh rate is set to recommended.

To do this, go into the *Control Panel* > *Display* > *Screen Resolution* > *Advanced Settings* > *Monitor* > in here you will see a bar that has a Hertz rating (_usually 60 Hertz_); however, yours might have a list of different rates; *set it to 60 Hertz*.
Do this and post back with the results.

Regards,


----------



## katled (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome! 

I just checked it and it's set at 60 Hertz. 

This cheap-o Acer is an Aspire 5560 (thanks Newegg!) -- it is less than two years old. 

My other computer started acting wonky once upon a time and I bought this one because it was a good deal and now I'm completely dependent on it. I pretty much use it for work related things and super boring internet stuff...I don't even have iTunes installed. I use Avast for virus protection and update regularly and my browser of choice is Firefox. 

The flickering isn't a constant thing, but when it happens, it happens hard. As much of a dummy as I am, I kinda think it's battery related. But like I said, I'm a computer dummy, so ultimately, I know nothing.


----------



## redforn (May 8, 2010)

Sometimes it’s not just the hardware which is causing this problem. Old Video Card drivers could also be the cause of this problem.

Go to Start and type "device manager" in the search box. Click on device manager and go to "Display Adapters." You'll see the name of your video card. Go to the website of the video card manufacturer and check to see if their is a new driver for your system.

Sometimes you may get your screen to flicker due a loose connection in the wire which goes from the motherboard to the LCD screen. But I would try to update the video driver before checking the hardware.


----------



## katled (Mar 19, 2013)

"the best driver software for your device is already installed" (AMD Radeon HD 6520G)

Blergh. Thank you, though! 

For what it's worth, I just felt super smart for checking that. 

Seriously.


----------



## redforn (May 8, 2010)

Ha! Humor is something that is an enjoyable way to deal with life's problems.

This person has your same model laptop and found that uninstalling the video driver and reinstalling it solved the problem:

New Acer Aspire 5560 screen flicker - Radeon - Graphics & Displays


----------



## katled (Mar 19, 2013)

redforn, I know nothing about you, but I'm willing to marry you. You are currently my favorite person on the planet right now. 

Thank you for your help and direction. I'm going to fix my wonky computer. I'm determined.


----------



## redforn (May 8, 2010)

We'll see if I'm still your favorite person if this doesn't work. wink wink


----------

